# Packages coming next week!



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Your plan sounds on target-
A couple of suggestions:

1) Keep the packages in a cool dark place until ready to hive, feed if needed
2) Hive as soon as possible
3) Spray the packages with 1:1 sugar syrup before installing to help calm bees and minimize flight during installation.
4) Take a good look at the queen before installation to make certain she is healthy and not injured from the trip.
5) Check the bees on the queen cage to see if they are feeding the queen (with extended probiscus) vs biting the screen with the mandible before releasing. Fed queens have been accepted. 
6) If the queen has been excepted do not release on top of frames but uncork the cage and place between frames. Young queens sometimes fly off into the wild blue, espeically on sunny days.
7) Savor every step in the process, it is one of the most rewarding we do, the birth of a new hive, as it is!
8) Let us know how it goes!

Others may have more!


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Joel,
Thanks for the encouragement. One question: there seems to be plenty of flowers and trees blooming, but still wondering if I should feed pollen substitute for awhile. Thanks.

Gregg


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have never fed package bees pollen substitute as there is usually plenty of the real stuff coming in at installation time.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I would feed them 1:1 sugar syrup instead of honey, this will stimulate wax production better. If you have nectar and pollen coming in they will make honey soon enough. I never direct release the queen form packages but I do replace the cork end with a marshmallow this will delay her release for about a day, and give them a chance to settle down in there new home. Sometimes with all the bumping and shaking they endure from transit and installation they take there frustration out on the queen.


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,
I appreciate all the suggestions. I have some swarm lure pheremone, would that help to anchor them to the hive? Thanks.

Gregg


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

No, the queen will be the anchor. If you leave her caged as Brent Suggested the bees will release her in about 24 hrs. By then the bees will be settled in, drawing comb, and highly unlikely to leave. No need for a marshmallow, just make a slight hole throught the queen candy end with a frame nail, very carefully so as to not spear the queen.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

"packages coming from Hawaii "

I have to ask - what did having two packages from HI cost?

Keith


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

The packages were $90.00 each including shipping and insurance for a total of $180.00.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow - that is a lot less expensive than I thought it would be.

Keith


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

It's alot less than I thought it would be too. I figured it was worth a little extra in order to get them a month and a half earlier than I could get them anywhere else. Hopefully they will get here in good shape. They were mailed yesterday, so I've got my fingers crossed.

Gregg


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Expect your bees from Hawaii to arrive in exceptional condition. If you ordered cordovan Italians you will be amazed at the color. They will outlay anything problem you throw at them and are very gentle. 

KEEP US POSTED!


----------

